
Ask HN: Criteria for making a good take-home dev quiz? - chadwilken
I have never been a fan of the take home development test when your interviewing for a job. After hiring over the last few years I see the importance now. What are some good problems to include when creating a take home project? I assume something technically related to our product or space, but do you make them start from scratch or give them a broken app and have them fix it?
======
duxup
I got my first job with a take home project and I'm kinda terrible at
programming trivia so I sort of like them.

Mine was from scratch and was a vague outline of an application and left room
for me to make many decisions, add things, but still get the gist of the goal
done.

The end product didn't have to be fully functioning, but just showed how it
would work, etc.

